# Advice on moving to Essex...



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been asked to be a consultant to a UK Company, for the next fiscal year (yes, starting in less than a month's time). The company is based in Essex, and I have never been there before... I would appreciate opinions, hints and general information about nice places to live, or areas to avoid!
Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

nippo_ said:


> I have been asked to be a consultant to a UK Company, for the next fiscal year (yes, starting in less than a month's time). The company is based in Essex, and I have never been there before... I would appreciate opinions, hints and general information about nice places to live, or areas to avoid!
> Many thanks


Dont. :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't plan on any nookie - Essex 'ladies' are renowned for their morals :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

nippo_ said:


> I have been asked to be a consultant to a UK Company, for the next fiscal year (yes, starting in less than a month's time). The company is based in Essex, and I have never been there before... I would appreciate opinions, hints and general information about nice places to live, or areas to avoid!
> Many thanks


Essex is a large county any idea of town or area?
It also depends on what type of lifestyle you are looking for, I lived in London and commuted out to Herts/Essex borders for 10 years...


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Basildon... and I am picky - after all I drive a TT


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

nippo_ said:


> Basildon... and I am picky - after all I drive a TT


You need to speak to Dotti (try pm) ... she's fairly close to Basildon. Geographically, not morally. :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

nippo_ said:


> I have been asked to be a consultant to a UK Company, for the next fiscal year (yes, starting in less than a month's time). The company is based in Essex, and I have never been there before... I would appreciate opinions, hints and general information about nice places to live, or areas to avoid!
> Many thanks


Hi nippo,

Well, as I work in Basildon I suppose I should give you some advice.

I actually live in Brentwood, which is quite a nice area - it's a 20 minute commute in the morning and evenings as everyone else is travelling in the opposite direction. It's close to the M25 and A12, so it's good for getting to other places. London is a 40 minute train ride.

There are two nice country parks just outside Brentwood. Shopping and restaurants are reasonably plentiful. The only downside is that housing is expensive.

Another area to look at is Billericay, which is similar to Brentwood but a bit closer to Basildon. If you want countryside then the further north you go the nicer it gets. Avoid anything east of Basidlon as the traffic is bad during the rush hour.

If you need any further advice, send me a PM.

Cheers.

Moley

P.S. It wouldn't be an Italian owned electronics company that you'll be working for would it?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

nippo_ said:


> I have been asked to be a consultant to a UK Company, for the next fiscal year (yes, starting in less than a month's time). The company is based in Essex, and I have never been there before... I would appreciate opinions, hints and general information about nice places to live, or areas to avoid!
> Many thanks


Hi Nippo.

Essex is the second largest county in Britain. Some parts are nice, some parts not.

I live in a town called Billericay. Not too far from Moley who lives in Brentwood and 8 miles from Basildon. Billericay town is a nice place to live but expensive but has many restaurants and nice shops and a lovely park with lakes and huge woods for walking and it's very own football club and Tennis club . We are near to the A12, M25 and have a very good train commute into London too which can take 25 mins with no leaves on the line . Also surrounding areas are some very pretty drives with some lovely pubs to eat and some good shopping malls for some retail therapy and a bit of nightlife if that's your thing.

Also close to Stansted airport 50 mins drive, Heathrow 1.5 hour drive I think and Gatwick about that also.

The drive to Basildon is very direct and on a good run can take 10 mins .

If you need further help on rental or accomodation please do not hesitate to message me .


----------



## mussy (Feb 4, 2008)

I live in Basildon mate, you get the good areas and the bad areas i would recommend laindon its right off Basildon but more of a upper class area to Basildon, also Billericay and Brentwood are lovely areas aswell


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I think Romford ie. Collier row, Gidea park, hourchurch and emerson park if you can afford it.. Also brentwood, ongar, chigwel are nice

All these places are right on top of the A12, M11 and M25 and are all very nice.. I moved from East london originaly and then Essex and then back to north london and wondered why i left Essex (Collier row).


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright... well, I will spend two weeks in a B&B in Brentwood and start my research from there. I would like to thank all those who posted or PMd about this matter


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mebe we can wewcum ya wiv a cort a panda dan tan ov saffend   :lol: :wink: ...yeah? :lol: :wink: Then gatta go onta Furruk for sum shoppin :lol:


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Now that's a crash course INNIT....


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Furruk for sum shoppin :lol:


 Brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

bump


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, the italian stallion has arrived .... Nippo is due round to our 'gaff' in half an hour. Do we a) offer him porcelaine cups and saucers with a nice fresh fine cup of tea with some nice boubons or do we b) offer him a beer and a quater panda and throw in a bit of essex slang here and there :lol: .

Welcome to the UK Fillipo-Nippo 8)  :wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

How this post has brought a tear to my eye. I'm originally from Hutton near Brentwood.

I have not been to *saffend* or *furruck* for years :lol: :lol:

Do they still call the council estate at Laindon "Alcatraz"? I had friends who wouldn't go through there on their own and that was back in the Eighties.

I had many a drunken night at Raquels nightclub, oh those ere the days


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Dont


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Essex has some dodgy and rough areas .....like any county.

It also has some beautiful country side and many pretty villages.

There's also a lot in between the two extremes. Like many places, even a single town has nice and not so nice.

I guess the big thing is that if you're coming up from a cheaper area of housing, what will it buy you in the more expensive South East.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Mebe we can wewcum ya wiv a cort a panda dan tan ov saffend   :lol: :wink: ...yeah? :lol: :wink: Then gatta go onta Furruk for sum shoppin :lol:


Jesus! they say us black country lads cor be understood :!:   
cheers
jon


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

So lads (and lassies!!), here I am! Just went through all the b*llocks that estate agents throw on you, right now "my credentials are being verified", you sure don't want any strange guy around your island... right?

Might stick to Essex, actually. The closer I look into London the more miserable it gets, so English countryside it will be! Cuppa, anybody?

:wink:

p.s. Thank you Dotti for bearing with me, great dinner!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Watch out for dotti - shes a man eater.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

nippo_ said:


> So lads (and lassies!!), here I am! Just went through all the b*llocks that estate agents throw on you, right now "my credentials are being verified", you sure don't want any strange guy around your island... right?


They do that to everyone...

Welcome I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

I know they do that to everybody... and yet...


----------

